# Passive key fob and locks.



## Vette108 (Jan 29, 2013)

*2 items up for discussion...

1.) I have the passive key fob and locks on my Cruze. My first concern after buying the car was how does this work; and what happens when it doesn't? I did some testing (more seems in order but it's winter in Minnesota so I'll wait...or ask here in the Cruze forum.) I set the key fob up to lock the car as I walk away, no horn chirp (nerd alert), but I like the lights to flash so I know it worked. Here's the first situation... I have the remote start and I know I have to lock the doors then push start, when I get in I have to push the "start" button (brake too I believe, unless you want accessories only). The car reads the keyfob in my pocket; I know because when I put it (the key fob) on the deck the DIC said remote NOT in proximity. I then got in the car and drove off down the street a half mile or so, turned around and came back I figured I would be unable to physically run further than that if pursuing a car jacker/thief. Does this mean someone can hop in your car and drive off without the key fob? How far can they go? Unlimited until they shut it off? Come on don't we all know people that would get in your car and move it as a joke

1A.) If the key fob battery goes dead how do I start my car? I have no key hole just a button. If I have to guess does the car and it's battery read the fob?

2.) I locked my key fob in the trunk and had to get a ride home, grab the second key fob (the old extra set in the glove box doesn't work as the car can be stolen easily with it in there. My next idea was to wire up a key, but again proximity makes it a bad idea.), and a ride back to my car 45 minutes each way. I'm a hot tar roofer I live out of my trunk, I'm not getting in my car with pants full of tar so I change clothes in parking lots sometimes. I took off my pants with the fob in the pocket and when finished changing for work shut the trunk. I'm kind of wondering if the speakers messed with the signal. Any ideas? I mean even a magnet won't help.*


----------



## JAFO (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm not 100% sure about this, because I don't have the fob system but I do have remote start.... Anyway, by your gear shift/selector there is a small compartment before the cup holders. If you take the rubber lining out there is a port which the key fits into. From my understanding this port allows you to program your key as well as start the car in the event that your fob is dead/not working. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vette108 (Jan 29, 2013)

I see it and the key does not fit in there.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Vette108 said:


> I see it and the key does not fit in there.


Make sure you are looking at the correct thing, there is a section in the owners manual that can help you find what he is talking about. Its not the tiny cover in the upper right of the shifter, thats for something else(also covered in the owners manual). 

The cover you are looking for is just right/forward of the cup holders & under the hand brake. Its a small useless cubby hole that just covers your cars hidden key switch. In this image you can see it just right of the cigarette lighter, just pop off the cover to find it. http://assets.clickmotive.com/ail/stills_white_0640/8571/8571_st0640_066.jpg


----------



## JediSamReye (Jun 27, 2012)

I had a 05 cadillac sts that had the same style technology I believe, the previous answer was right in my setup there is a small pocket you stick it in and thats there emergency pocket. I had a few times where I had to use it. I had a mechanical key to open the door if the power was dead. 
Once when I jumped out to drop off a redbox movie, and my roommate jumped in the drivers seat and drove off. The key was still in my pocket and the car kept driving. He went maybe half a mile and came back, didnt have any issues with the car without the fob. The only thing that I saw is when you go to turn the car off and it DOESNT see a fob it confirms that you want to really turn it off, (I think people were forgetting their keys places and driving across town and then turning the car off and not being able to start it to leave) 

Again this was a GM 05 wireless key fob setup, maybe some refinements have happened.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

04 Cavalier used real keys, didn't want remote entry, and locks on the driver's, passenger, and trunk. Anyone could gain access to the inside of this car. But crawling through the trunk that I had to do once was a tight fit when both doors were solid with ice.

After owning this Cruze for a week or so, would never even leave this thing a second unless that key was in my pocket. For all I know, an alien space ship could send a signal to lock the doors. If the car is left outdoors during an icy rain, make sure I go out there every five minutes to make sure I can open that one driver
s door lock. And also periodic use the key, if left alone can corrode.

Did carry a spare 75 cent key with all my vehicles in my wallet, still depending on that one key on the remote. We already know that by using the key in the Cruze if your 2032 battery goes dead. By the way, those batteries can go dead at any moment, work great one time, be dead the next without warning. Using that key will set off the alarm, if you see a cop around, better explain that first. 

Come to think about it, my battery is already a year old, after I post this, will change it. Open circuit voltage can look good with these batteries, but under the slightest load, will drop to zero.

Still bugged by why I have to spend 55 bucks for a spare key, would have to grind it down, weld on a tab so it would fit in my wallet. Very conscious of where I leave that key with this car. As of yet, not a locksmith in town can open this door, already checked. 

Surmising that GM did this to us so we would renew our OnStar, but that would be completely worthless if you left your key in the ignition, accidentally hit that door button, and left your cell phone on the seat. You are locked out!

Besides that my wife and I love to kayak and bike in places where there is no cell phone reception. So mounted a heave forbid hidden trailer hitch on my Supra. With that car, especially when kayaking, used my old dog tag chain with a spare 75 cent key around my neck. The Cruze stays in the garage.

With my 04 Cavalier, really got confused with these new baby seats and the first time I took my new granddaughter for a ride. Accidentally locked my self out, but was no problem, had that spare key in my wallet.

Wonder at times if would would have even purchased a Cruze without any serious study on this key system. If anyone from GM is reading this, I am not happy with it.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure enough, that made in Indonesia 2032 battery was near dead. Installed a made in Japan medical grade Duracell, maybe that will last longer.


----------

